# The most evil mod



## Ingwë (Aug 4, 2005)

Here is the old thread: Which Moderator is the most evil? Now I want to know what do you think. The things have changed. *Beorn *was mod then and he is still here but the other mods have left the GoM. 

Who is the most Evil mod of the Tolkien Forum? Currently we have 5 active mods:
*Beorn* - administrator, moderator
*Ithrynluin* - administrator, moderator
*Gothmog* - super moderator
*Eledhwen* - moderator
*HLGStrider* - moderator

Vote  Who is the most evil now?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 4, 2005)

Elgee, for sure. Those cats of hers are pretty darn sinister...


----------



## Arvedui (Aug 5, 2005)

Let's see:
Eledhwen is a gentleman in skirsts, so she is definately out. And Gothmog is her male counterpart, so he's out, too.  

Elgee is cute as a button, and is determined to try to bring some new life to old threads, so she is not very evil. But on the other hand: that cat-thing...  

That leaves Beorn and ithy who both have shown that they can be very strict at times, but they are also extremely helpful most of the time.

Too bad ReadWryt aren't a mod any longer...  

Basicly, the moderators are evil, but if I would have to choose, I would say that Elgee wins... by a whisker...


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 5, 2005)

I'SE UH GOOD GURL, IYAM!

Me and Liza Doolittle are both good good girls, and we are both ANGELIC mods.

Ithy had evil written all over him, on the other hand.


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 5, 2005)

Good girls don't threaten people with retractable claws!


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 5, 2005)

I think I'm qualified as an evil individual, doesn't it take one to know one? 

Coincidently for me all the males are evil, females not. Pure coincidence...  

But how could anyone vote for HLG or Eledhwen? I never seen the slightest act of evil from them towards anyone! Although, as a dog-lover, I have had a slight distrust of cats... but HLG is far from Telvido.


----------



## Turin (Aug 5, 2005)

I voted for Elgee and Eledhwen, just because they seem to be the least evil and that has to mean something.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 5, 2005)

*Starts to vote for Beorn but as the mouse clicks and moves to the vote button a sudden flash and low growl causes her to spin around. The fangs and piercing eyes of a rather large feline easily convince her to not be a fool.*

Let's face it people! She KNOWS where to find me!!!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 5, 2005)

Retractable claws are a good thing. . .it means they are only there when they are needed!

And claws are sometimes needed, flashes a glance about for mice. Springs on her computer mouse and gives it a sound thrashing with a stuffed leopard.


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 8, 2005)

It seems that [highlight]Cir[/highlight] was the most evil mod in 2002 and the next are [highlight]Mike[/highlight] and [highlight]ReadWryt[/highlight]. 

The most evil mod _now_ is [highlight]HLGStrider[/highlight]. She is the newest moderator of this site but she is also one of the eldest members of TTF that are still online. She deleted many threads and started many new ones  
[highlight]Ithy[/highlight] is the newest administrator but he is a member for more than 3 years; he is the best mod to me.


----------



## ingolmo (Aug 8, 2005)

Of course, all mods are evil, so it's hard to decide the evilest. But I guess it'd be Elgee, with her wildcats, and good outer crust. Everyone knows how the core is really... 

But if not, it'd have to be Ithy, power has corrupted him.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 8, 2005)

I was just looking to see who voted for whom and INGOLMO! There has got to be some rule against voting for all of us! 


Now, I vote Ingolmo is the evilest Non-Mod.

I am telling you though, I am still just an innocent, sweet kitty who happens to have retractable claws.

See, how could this hurt anything?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 8, 2005)

Oooh...you're lookin' pretty sinister there Elgee.  It's the ones you never suspect that bring you down...


----------

